
NASA brings back its iconic “worm” logo to mark return of human spaceflight - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/nasa-brings-its-iconic-worm-logo-back-to-mark-return-of-human-spaceflight/
======
sq_
Am I allowed to really love them both? I feel like each has its place in
branding the agency and being something that people look at and tie to
exciting new exploration.

